# 2013 Cruze -- disable the alarm?



## A Defiant Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how to disable the car alarm in my 2013 Cruze LS? Long story short, the driver's side door seems to have a problem where it will at 100% random be detected as being "open." Doesn't matter if I'm driving or if it's parked. Took it to the Chevy dealer service center who charged me $115 to say "We don't know, it was probably a fluke." Fast forward 2 months and every other day my car alarm goes off because the car thinks the door is open. Really want to disable the alarm so I don't have one of my neighbors throw a brick through the car window like I personally want to. Cheers.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't lock the car. Either that or disconnect the horn.

But I think you need to find another dealership. The switch in the door latch is going bad. Replace that and I think your problem will go away.


----------

